# THINK YOU HAVE FMS???



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Hi Gang,If you think and doc isnt very good always remember the FMS Network at 1-800-853-2929 - they can send referral of docs and support groups which are great to attend at least a couple of times due to experience which great docs that may not be on the Networks list.Two great books by Dr. Devin Starlanyl explains all - check Amazon - enter her name.Most docs will first eliminate other diseases that have the same symptoms through blood work up AND if you have 11 of the 18 trigger points when pressed you fly to the moon - thats probably it andGod Bless YOU !!Want or need anymore assistance dont hesitate to e-mail meGod Bless and stay wellJudie


----------

